# Mastercraft ratings?



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

To satisfy my curiosity I would like the opinions of any who have experience with Mastercraft tools. Menards carries the line and I have often wondered how they perform for the casual user.

Thanks for any opinions you might have.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Craftsman tool review*

Hi Stan,

I have many Craftsman power tools in my shop. A 9" tabletop band-saw, oscillating spindle sander, planer, combination belt & disk sander and many hand power tools. I have been woodworking and renovating for over 25 years and can't recall ever having a problem with these tools. In fact the only time I did have issues is after I lent them to others who obviously abused them. I take good care of my tools and don't lend them out anymore. If you use the tools as they were intended and don't use them every day to earn your living, them I recommend them. However, if you earn your living with them and make them work hard every day, then I suggest you spend more and get a higher quality.I live west of Montreal and these tools are only available at Canadian Tire stores across Canada, in fact I'm surprised to hear they are offered in the US.
Good luck and enjoy.
Dan


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

OOPS, I meant Mastercraft not Crafstman. I don't have any tools from Craftsman


----------



## Hsobel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hi Stan
Mastercraft is the house brand of the Canadian Tire Corp. but they come in three levels. There are the ones in the blue boxes. They are cheap and the quality reflects the price. The medium grade is not too bad and if it is an oddball tool you might only use once or twice per year then the price can justify the expense. Then there is the Mastercraft Ultimate grade which carry a lifetime guarantee. These tools are excellent qualit at a very good price. I find them the equivalent to the sears craftsman at 10%-30% less. And the do carry a no explanation, no receipt lifetime warrantee. I have many and would definitely recommend.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have many Mastercraft tools at home and at work. You can't beat a lifetime warranty. I have had to replace the odd one that broke (screwdrivers mostly) but I just took it in and they gave me a brand new one, a couple of times it was even better quality then the last one. But READ the warranty information before you buy. I see a lot of their power tools now have limited 3 or 5 year warranties.


----------



## stanzee (Dec 9, 2010)

stanzee said:


> To satisfy my curiosity I would like the opinions of any who have experience with Mastercraft tools. Menards carries the line and I have often wondered how they perform for the casual user.
> 
> Thanks for any opinions you might have.


OOPS my bad!

I don't know how to delete this thread but it should be ignored. I misquoted the brand name carried by Menards. It should have been Masterforce not Mastercraft. I have found out what I want to know about Masterforce.

Thank you all who have read and responded to my blunder. I will try to do better the next time.


----------

